# Chipset help



## Stewie_23 (Nov 14, 2007)

Hello i recently reinstall windows xp home and hav download my grpahics drivers and such but im having trouble with teh chipset. 
CPU-Z tells me that:
Manufacturer: Hewleet-packard
Model: ATI RS400/RC400/RC410
Southbridge: ATI SB400
LPCIO: ITE IT8712

My appologies ifi hav put in stuff that is not needed im not really the greatest with computers but need this driver so i can hear sound on this stupid thing.
Thankyou.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

Stewie_23 said:


> Hello i recently reinstall windows xp home and hav download my grpahics drivers and such but im having trouble with teh chipset.
> CPU-Z tells me that:
> Manufacturer: Hewleet-packard
> Model: ATI RS400/RC400/RC410
> ...


you need the MB drivers for the model of HP you have, what model is it? HP....what?


----------



## Stewie_23 (Nov 14, 2007)

Its a compaq presario sr1748cf.
i think =/


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareCategory?lc=en&cc=sg&dlc=en&product=1821245&lang=en&
well for that model it says to contact HP, you could d/l and install Belarc Advisor it may give you a little more detail about your MB chipset.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

or you could just click one more button and get this
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&cc=sg&dlc=en&product=1821245&lang=en


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html
I would still run this and verify the driver info


----------



## Stewie_23 (Nov 14, 2007)

Ok downloaded the thing that tell me what my MB chipset is.
What information do u need?


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

it looks like your MB is an MSI but I wouldnt just d/l any old drivers for it because usually when you get a PC from HP they have those MB modified from the general retail versions.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

I guess i should ask, whats not working on your MB if you have graphics, sound, network etc. I wouldnt worry about chipset, more than likely XP loaded a generic chipset driver for your MB so unless something is not working let a sleeping dog lie.


----------



## Stewie_23 (Nov 14, 2007)

So what do u suggest i do? and what do i need to donwload to get sound?


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

that ATI rc400 thing is your ob gfx chip


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

Stewie_23 said:


> So what do u suggest i do? and what do i need to donwload to get sound?


http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&cc=sg&dlc=en&product=1821245&lang=en
audio driver


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

make sure that is your MB though before you install drivers from that page, what does Belarc say your MB is?


----------



## Stewie_23 (Nov 14, 2007)

Downloaded it still nothing and the volume thing sitll says "No audio device"


----------



## Stewie_23 (Nov 14, 2007)

Main Circuit Board
Board: Hewleet-Packard Asterope 1.0
Bus Clock: 200 megahertz
BIOS: American Megatrends Inc. 3.06 12/26/2005


that it?


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

ok wow then that wasnt your MB, tell you what do you have network working on this problem machine?


----------



## Stewie_23 (Nov 14, 2007)

Huh sorry i dont understand that.
Like i said im really bad with computers.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?lc=en&cc=ca&dlc=fr&product=1818050&docname=c00590356

hey i think this is it, hang on


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

Chipset Northbridge: ATI RC410 
Southbridge: ATI IXP450 


Sound: Built-in Azalia 8 channel audio
Realtek ALC882 or ALC883 8-channel High Definition Audio CODEC 

LAN: Realtek RTL8100 10/100 Mbps Fast Ethernet controller 


hang on


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...ry=sr1705uk&product=1827311&dest_page=product

these should be the right ones, what a pain HP makes it.


----------



## Stewie_23 (Nov 14, 2007)

Just so i dont downlaod naythig that will screw up my computer even more, what do u want me to download?


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

Stewie_23 said:


> Just so i dont downlaod naythig that will screw up my computer even more, what do u want me to download?


the ones under audio and gfx should do it


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

I'm heading out the door to work, its 7:21am here in NY, I'll check back in a while if I dont get swamped, you should be able to d/l the .exe files and install following the directions, good luck.


----------



## Stewie_23 (Nov 14, 2007)

Thankyou very much!


----------



## Stewie_23 (Nov 14, 2007)

Sadly it still says no audio devices and is greyed out.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

Stewie_23 said:


> Sadly it still says no audio devices and is greyed out.


see if this so called original driver works, the other one was called an "update" may not have been complete without having this one first, i hate HP btw.
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...27311&query=sr1705uk&os=228&dest_page=product


----------



## Stewie_23 (Nov 14, 2007)

They are really annoying me.
Trying to download this one now.


----------



## Stewie_23 (Nov 14, 2007)

Says i dont hav microsofts universal audio archieve (UAA) High definition audio bus driver installed.


----------



## Stewie_23 (Nov 14, 2007)

I called microsoft and now everything works.
Thx for all the help.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

Stewie_23 said:


> I called microsoft and now everything works.
> Thx for all the help.


I read that and thought, "what? glad you got it sorted out, i was ready to suggest a sound card. For future reference, never do a format and installl without all the drivers handy


----------

